# Small slingshot target = 15mm wooden bead



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Wanted to try something smaller as a target and found this 15mm wooden bead.

Perfect choice, but not going to last many hits.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

great shooting mate, what next if you had a scientist living next door you could probably split an atom for him lol mate


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow! Nice shot!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow fantastic shot! The slo-mo was awesome!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice shooting big fella!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent shot!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> great shooting mate, what next if you had a scientist living next door you could probably split an atom for him lol mate


Thanks robbo :thumbsup:

Then I would have to buy new glasses


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Harry Knuckles said:


> Wow! Nice shot!


Thank You very much Harry


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow fantastic shot! The slo-mo was awesome!!


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:

Slo-mos are fun to make.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Nice shooting big fella!


Thanks SJAaz


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Cass said:


> Excellent shot!!


Thanks Cass :headbang:

Shooting in the wind is difficult, but somehow it is same time soo fun.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice shooting! That was a solid hit.

Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Nice shooting another great video


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> Very nice shooting! That was a solid hit.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks vince4242 :thumbsup:

I was afraid, that hit sound is not loud enough, because that bead is so small.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Amazing accuracy


Thanks Tag 

Not good enough to try two hits...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Got Bands said:


> Nice shooting another great video


Hopefully weather gets warmer fast.

Almost two weeks again without shooting 

Thanks Got Bands :headbang:


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome shot! Wow...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hermit said:


> Awesome shot! Wow...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich :headbang:


----------

